# Wildly Irregular cycles - does it mean you generally don't ovulate :(



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

I know personally that I generally don't ovulate,  (tried clomid loads of times also) but I wondered if other people of our age, with wild crazy cycles do still ovulate and has anyone actually conceived naturally with this problem?

I reaslise it is most likely age / peri menipause causing the fluctuations but Im just hoping that one cycle still might be a good one!

Mine vary from 21, to 30, to 40 odd days.  Its been like this for the past year.

Previously I was a 30-33 day cycle.  I am 44 with fsh of 22.

Thanks


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Hello babynumber!

I am / was just the same around 5 years ago I noticed a big change - I didn't really keep a track before but I started to skip months then have ridiculously long periods light then heavy etc etc 

So I am going down the DE route because we just felt at 45 my eggs were just too old and we didn't want to run down dead ends but in the run up to the cycle I was scanned and they saw a bunch of eggs so in theory I am able to produce. 

Sorry I can't answer the question on success! 

Good luck to you


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Interesting that you did have eggs on the scan!!  Did you ever try clomid or femera etc before going down the DE route?

Best of luck to you - fingers crossed for a lovely BFP very soon!! I really admire you for pursuing the treatment.  I'm too scared/depressed/lacking funds I think is my excuse right now.
xx


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Baby number, Chinese medicine might be something to consider to bring your cycles back into line and 'even out' your hormones if they're started going a bit doo-lally as it is all about bringing your body back into balance.  Have a look at the Complementary and Holistic boards and see how the ladies have got on there


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you


----------

